# Ewe Two and her second lamb



## alsea1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ewe lamb born on Friday the 7th.
So far she seems okay.  However with the babies as we all know you don't exhale a sigh of relief for a few weeks yet. LOL


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Okay Another try at that picture


----------

